# , GAAP,

## .

.  ,    . -.
 .          ,     .      .    ,         ,     .
   .
    /  ,     ,       .        .
, .

----------

=  / 

        :

 =  -   -  

  =     +  -     -    ..

  (/, ,   .) -     + ,      

..           

    ,       ( ),       

          ..     , ,             /   ,  ..

----------


## .

,  !
,      .  %              ,    .  ?
  .       .                 .       ,     .       ?

----------

,   ,  ..    .                      -    ..    , ..   .   ,   .
           ,    (=   -  ) -       ,       ,

----------

P.S.

----------


## .

!       .
 ,  5      ,    .

----------

!   : 



> ,     .       ?


 :   ( )     ,   - ,      ,   ,      (  ,     );   -   ""?    ...
  , . :         ?

----------

